# My 1965 Black Stingray Deluxe tribute



## professor72 (Nov 29, 2021)

I've always admired 60sstuff 's black 1965 Stingray, so I decided to make one several years ago when I came across an early 1965 Stingray project. It took until late last year to find all the correct parts for it. This was an original February 1965 Coppertone 2 speed kickback stingray that I painted Black. I found this years ago locally as a neglected BMX convert. The only clue to its former greatness being the correct front fork with the brake mount dated to match the frame, and the Coppertone paint still inside the bottom bracket. Pics below show the change from start to now. All parts are period parts, no reproduction parts. The deluxe seat was found locally on a Breeze on CL. The Black paint paint makes for a very cool looking Stingray. Not for Sale.

65 as bought around 2015





Seat on the Breeze from the CL ad! Pumpkin light was mint and went on my Apple Krate


----------



## sworley (Nov 29, 2021)

Very nice! That Breeze was one heck of a find given those parts!


----------



## stoney (Nov 29, 2021)

Very nice build. Well worth the wait for the parts.


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2021)

That seat would look even better with Coppertone!


----------



## phantom (Nov 29, 2021)

Here is a 79 that I did for myself in black a few years ago.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 29, 2021)

wow that turned out great !!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2021)

phantom said:


> Here is a 79 that I did for myself in black a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 1519685



Does that have a coaster brake 3 speed?


----------



## phantom (Nov 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Does that have a coaster brake 3 speed?



Indeed


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2021)

phantom said:


> Indeed



Really sweet, what is the date on the Sturmey Archer if that is what you used? How often does that get ridden, I understand if not at all.


----------



## phantom (Nov 30, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really sweet, what is the date on the Sturmey Archer if that is what you used? How often does that get ridden, I understand if not at all.



S3c 79     Bike is never ridden. It's not a valuable piece. Cheap seat and grips, no name pedals and a front caliper I had sitting around. I just like the look of it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2021)

phantom said:


> I just like the look of it.




So do I nice job.


----------



## professor72 (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice bikes guys


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 4, 2021)

professor72 said:


> I've always admired 60sstuff 's black 1965 Stingray, so I decided to make one several years ago when I came across an early 1965 Stingray project. It took until late last year to find all the correct parts for it. This was an original February 1965 Coppertone 2 speed kickback stingray that I painted Black. I found this years ago locally as a neglected BMX convert. The only clue to its former greatness being the correct front fork with the brake mount dated to match the frame, and the Coppertone paint still inside the bottom bracket. Pics below show the change from start to now. All parts are period parts, no reproduction parts. The deluxe seat was found locally on a Breeze on CL. The Black paint paint makes for a very cool looking Stingray. Not for Sale.
> 
> 65 as bought around 2015
> View attachment 1519485
> ...




Nice job! Who did the screen on the chainguard?


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 5, 2021)

professor72 said:


> I've always admired 60sstuff 's black 1965 Stingray, so I decided to make one several years ago when I came across an early 1965 Stingray project. It took until late last year to find all the correct parts for it. This was an original February 1965 Coppertone 2 speed kickback stingray that I painted Black. I found this years ago locally as a neglected BMX convert. The only clue to its former greatness being the correct front fork with the brake mount dated to match the frame, and the Coppertone paint still inside the bottom bracket. Pics below show the change from start to now. All parts are period parts, no reproduction parts. The deluxe seat was found locally on a Breeze on CL. The Black paint paint makes for a very cool looking Stingray. Not for Sale.
> 
> 65 as bought around 2015
> View attachment 1519485
> ...


----------



## professor72 (Dec 6, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Nice job! Who did the screen on the chainguard?



It's actually a thin vinyl sticker; really well done by a guy on ebay. I did not have time to get the screening done this year so I'm hoping to try next year.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 7, 2021)

phantom said:


> S3c 79     Bike is never ridden. It's not a valuable piece. Cheap seat and grips, no name pedals and a front caliper I had sitting around. I just like the look of it.



I did a 79 Deluxe a few years ago that i sold way to cheap and wish know i would have kept it. Black bike with a white glitter seat with red rims and white walls. Was a really cool looking bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------

